# Rockport to Corpus Christi



## cybrpnk2024 (Jul 26, 2011)

I live in Rockport and mostly do kayak fishing, but am willing to chip in funds and labor towards any trips inshore or offshore. Still learning the offshore stuff but if you are willing to teach I am willing to work.


----------



## cybrpnk2024 (Jul 26, 2011)

can also help with finding accommodations in the area and scouting some locations


----------



## cybrpnk2024 (Jul 26, 2011)

have acquired some gear for trolling, and can head up to POC if you need me


----------

